# help guys



## thestorm2 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm new here

So, what do you guys think?
Here is blood from early nov and then just last week

early nov

Tests: (1) ULTRASENSITIVE TSH (4274)
ULTRASENSITIVE TSH 3.430 UIU/ML 0.300 - 5.100

Tests: (2) FREE T3 (4273)
FREE T3 2.5 PG/ML 2.3-4.2

Tests: (3) FREE T4 (THYROXINE) (2823)
FREE T4 (THYROXINE) 1.05 NG/DL 0.73-1.95

Tests: (4) THYROID ANTIBODY GROUP (TPO + TG) (4610)

Tests: (5) THYROID PEROXIDASE AB (4513)
THYROID PEROXIDASE AB
[H] 49 IU/ML <35

Tests: (6) THYROGLOBULIN AB (4516)
THYROGLOBULIN AB <20 IU/ML <40

I got the blood via email and the dr attached this message too

Your thyroid stimulating hormone (TSH) level is still above the optimal range (0.3-3.0). Your thyroid peroxidase antibody level is mildly elevated as well. A low dose of thyroid medication may help with your symptoms

then...
last week dec

Tests: (1) ULTRASENSITIVE TSH (4274)
ULTRASENSITIVE TSH 2.610 UIU/ML 0.300 - 5.100

Tests: (2) THYROID PEROXIDASE AB (4513)
THYROID PEROXIDASE AB
[H] 50 IU/ML <35

Tests: (3) FREE T3 (4273)
FREE T3 3.1 PG/ML 2.3-4.2

Tests: (4) FREE T4 (THYROXINE) (2823)
FREE T4 (THYROXINE) 1.51 NG/DL 0.73-1.95

And the dr on the email said..

Your thyroid levels are not much different than your levels before you began taking the thyroid medication. These recent levels, however, were drawn after you had stopped the medication for about one week. You could try taking Synthroid 50 mcg 1/2 tablet once a day. However, if you are feeling better off the medication, you could stay off Synthroid and just have your thyroid levels repeated in 2-3 months.

It is a long story and I could tell it but... for now,
After the blood work from early nov, I took 50 mcg of synthroid and then started getting diarrhea,spasm,and the heart was feeling funky.

So I told the doc assistant, then she (told the doc and) agreed with me that I should stop taking it. So I have.
I went to go get the blood recheked and there you go above you.
Others have said it looks like hashimoto
The only "symptom" I think is this nasty weight gain I also have svt.
I had an ablation done for that and it helped a bit but...the arrythmia is back. 
I was hestiant to get the ablation cause I was thinking maybe it was a thyroid deal. But I've had all the stuff done echo stress,etc. all good.

Otherwise I'm a healthy young gymnast.

just lookin for some feed back abouth this.

The endocrinologist doesn't seem to really care much so tomorrow afternoon I'm seeing a dr that helped my impinged shoulder by referring me to a cool chiro. I'm thinking he may be able to 
1. help me
2. refer me to someone good.

and I'm hoping you guys might add some info too.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

I am a newbie so those with more experience will be along to give a more informed opinions but to me it does not look or sound like you should be taking Synthroid.

Antibodies indicate you do have thyroid issues going on and you should be monitored regularly and be aware of the symptoms of hypothyroid so you can pick up when you reach the critical level that medication can help you.

I had a laundry list of symptoms, basically it felt like my whole body was slowing down. After 6 weeks on 50 mcg of medication some are gone and most are improved but I have not lost one pound. Synthroid is not for weight lost and has been proven to be uneffective for that in people who are not hypothyroid.

I would stay off the synthroid until you have that dragged out slowing down feeling of hypothryoidism.


----------



## thestorm2 (Dec 27, 2010)

northernlite said:


> I am a newbie so those with more experience will be along to give a more informed opinions but to me it does not look or sound like you should be taking Synthroid.
> 
> Antibodies indicate you do have thyroid issues going on and you should be monitored regularly and be aware of the symptoms of hypothyroid so you can pick up when you reach the critical level that medication can help you.
> 
> ...


okay cool. See this is why I'm going to see another doc.
Cause the way I was treated by that endocrinologist was just like 
here take this. 
She hasn't said anything really..
I don't really think I'm gonna get that "tired" feeling though. 
I'm and endurance athlete. I laugh at tired.
But you gave a little hope.
And yeah antibodies does mean "something" but... I have read some stuff on the internet that leads me to think that antibodies does not necessarily mean you have hashimoto the japanese monster.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

thestorm2 said:


> Hey guys, I'm new here
> 
> So, what do you guys think?
> Here is blood from early nov and then just last week
> ...


Okay; after reading through this and making note of your labs (and thank you soooooooo much for the ranges), I am thinking that hyperthyroid is a strong possibility

The arrhythmia, the bad reaction to just a small amt. of Synthroid plus the weight gain in a very active young man. Many many of us have gained horrendous amounts of weight whilst hyperthyroid.

Some symptoms if not all do not always hold true "depending" on what antibodies and autoantibodies plus globulins are doing.

I highly recommend this test. TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin.) You should have absolutey no TSI. Not even the tiniest smidgeon. If you do, that is responsible for hyperthyroid.

TSI

Results and Values
What do the test results mean?
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Do you have a goiter, dry skin, losing hair/eyebrows, trouble sleeping, energy that leads to utter exhaustion, any eye problems, swollen ankles (edema) or any other symptom worth noting?

Bear in mind that antibodies and autoantibodies (binding, blocking and stimulating) can skew results on TSH, FT4 and FT3. They can come back normal range yet the patient is symptomatic and awfully ill.

Welcome to the board and "I got your PM",thanks for the heads up!


----------



## thestorm2 (Dec 27, 2010)

Andros said:


> Okay; after reading through this and making note of your labs (and thank you soooooooo much for the ranges), I am thinking that hyperthyroid is a strong possibility
> 
> The arrhythmia, the bad reaction to just a small amt. of Synthroid plus the weight gain in a very active young man. Many many of us have gained horrendous amounts of weight whilst hyperthyroid.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ms.Andros,

I appreciate your feedback and optimistic input.
In regards to your question about other things like tiredness,etc.
No I don't have goiter or exhaustion. 
I had an ablation due to SVT. But I saw the electrophysiologist and I talked to him about thyroid and he told me that yeah overactive thyroid could cause that. And he told me that the SVT is not back. He told me that what I'm feeling is called sinus arrythmia. He told me he has it and that it is really nothing to be too worried about. He also told me that I should have my thyroid checked out.
But some other pieces of info.
Blood work from Summer July

TSH= 2.2 range= .3-5.1

Blood work from Summer August

TSH= 2.35 range= .450-4.5

T4= 7.1 range = 4.5-12 ug/dL

T3 uptake=31 range = 24-39%

Free thyroxine index 2.2 range is 1.2-4.9

Trildothyronine (t3) = 65 range is 71-180 ng/dL

Blood Work october 9 2010

t3 uptake = 31.3 range 20-38

t4 = 7.2 range is 4.4-12.4

free t4 = 1.10 ng/dL range is .73-1.95

tsh reflex to free t4 TSH is 4.0 range is .3-5.1

free t3 = 2.4 pg/mL range is 2.3-4.2

Today I'm going to see another dr in a few hours so I will probably post more follow up to this posting.

Thanks Ms.Andros and thanks for the welcoming to the boards!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

thestorm2 said:


> Thanks Ms.Andros,
> 
> I appreciate your feedback and optimistic input.
> In regards to your question about other things like tiredness,etc.
> ...


Gosh, your FT3 is in the basement (Oct. labs.) This is your active hormone. FT3 should be about 1/2 way above the mid-range (3.2) or higher as long as it is not over the range. Also, your FT4 is below the mid-range (1.34), this also is not good because the FREE T4 converts to the FREE T3.

So, it is my humble opinion that something is afoot here. Hope you can get that TSI lab test.

Will be anxious to see what this other doc has to say. And you are very very welcome. If I can help, I am delighted to do so and all our posters feel the same. We have a great group. Many are away for the holidays right now.


----------



## thestorm2 (Dec 27, 2010)

Andros said:


> Gosh, your FT3 is in the basement (Oct. labs.) This is your active hormone. FT3 should be about 1/2 way above the mid-range (3.2) or higher as long as it is not over the range. Also, your FT4 is below the mid-range (1.34), this also is not good because the FREE T4 converts to the FREE T3.
> 
> So, it is my humble opinion that something is afoot here. Hope you can get that TSI lab test.
> 
> Will be anxious to see what this other doc has to say. And you are very very welcome. If I can help, I am delighted to do so and all our posters feel the same. We have a great group. Many are away for the holidays right now.


The other doc says I'm fine.
He wants to see me in March.
I feel pretty good.
I am going to monitor it though.
Oh and the recent labs show it to be better, the t3 levels.
So for now I'm going to sit tight and start my gymnastics again.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

thestorm2 said:


> The other doc says I'm fine.
> He wants to see me in March.
> I feel pretty good.
> I am going to monitor it though.
> ...


If you feel good, that is what counts. Just be aware of the fact that thyroid disease waxes and wanes. It's like a roller coaster rid.

We will be here for you when you need us.


----------

